# Horrible situation *worse update



## PotterWatch (Feb 28, 2012)

I know some of you saw my post about our doe who is still at the breeder's place but had twin bucklings on the 26th.  Well I went out there early this afternoon to see the new babies.  I could tell when I saw her that she wasn't feeling well.  She has always been pretty fiesty before and not as social as the other goats.  In fact, she had only let me touch her twice before today.  When I got there, she stood and let me pet her, let my boys pet her, just seemed a little depressed.  The breeder said she had had a rough kidding as one of her boys was pretty big.

I was watching her and saw that she appeared to be contracting and pushing.  I mentioned it to the breeder but she said she wasn't concerned, that sometimes they continue to have contractions for a couple days.  Well that agrees with my own experiences with giving birth so I felt ok about it.  One of her other does kidded with twins while I was there and I helped dry off the babies and all that.  Very cool!

As I was about to leave (I was planning to come get the doe and kids when they were about a week old), I just wanted to check in on my doe one last time as I thought I had seen something the last time she had looked like she pushed.  Sure enough, I sat there for a minute and watched her.  She was definitely pushing and I definitely saw something.  I called the breeder over and she checked her.  Sure enough, she had another kid in there!  

We have now been trying to get that kid out for hours and it just isn't budging.  We have only managed to get some of the front legs out.  She just isn't dialated anymore and the water came away long ago.  The kid is, of course, dead and bloated so it just won't move.  We are waiting now to hear if the vet can help.

Anyone had something like this happen before?  If we get the kid out and the doe makes it, can I expect her to be able to be bred again?  This is just rotten and I don't know what to do.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 28, 2012)

I would be waiting for the vet personally, but if you are thinking of "going in" and trying to retrieve the kid, make sure you sterilize your hands and arms to prevent giving her an infection.  Do you have a kid puller?  I am so sorry and hope things turn out well--let us know.


----------



## jmsim93 (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear this!  I hope that a vet gets back with you soon!  Praying for a good outcome for your doe...


----------



## elevan (Feb 28, 2012)

You definitely need that vet out there quickly.  I wish you and your doe the best


----------



## beckyburkheart (Feb 28, 2012)

i think that even if you can get the kid turned (i'm guessing it's head is turned back over the shoulder) and get it pulled, if it's been three days(?) I wonder if it's started to decay already.

I'd say she def needs vet attention to get her cleaned out. 

keep us updated.


----------



## PotterWatch (Feb 28, 2012)

Believe me, we have tried every which way we can imagine to try and pull that kid out.  It has definitely started to decay at least a little as the hair just sloughs off the legs.  She did finally manage to get to talk to the vet and he will be headed out there pretty soon.  He said that he expects to be able to get the kid out by cutting it into pieces and that as long as there is no damage to her, she should recover just fine.  I certainly hope so as she is a lovely doe!

ETA:  I had to come home as I had my kids with me and simply couldn't wait there with them any longer.  We live about 45 mins from the breeder so I won't be going back out there tonight.  I will instead be at home praying the vet manages to get the kid out and that she recovers.  I really like this doe and will be really upset if she doesn't make it.


----------



## PotterWatch (Feb 28, 2012)

Bad news . The vet got the kid out and apparently it was huge.  The really bad news is that the kid's head was through a hole in her uterus.  She will be euthanized.  The exact news I didn't want to hear.


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Feb 29, 2012)

Oh my goodness...I feel so sorry for you right now.  My prayers and thoughts are with you and the goat and her babies.  I've been up piddlin' 'round the house and I keep coming back and looking and waiting and watching for something good. I really am sorry to hear this.  It's just a shame all around nothing could be done, I saw the pics and she did look very nice.


----------



## gingit (Feb 29, 2012)

So sorry. How are your kids taking it?


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm so very sorry.


----------



## jmsim93 (Feb 29, 2012)




----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Feb 29, 2012)

I am SO sorry!! I know exactly what you are going through. We lost a great doe to a single huge baby that couldn't be pulled.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 29, 2012)




----------



## TTs Chicks (Feb 29, 2012)

sorry


----------



## poorboys (Feb 29, 2012)

so sorry, wonder if she had been pushing off and on for the last three days, and it did'nt get noticed? I am sorry of your lost.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Feb 29, 2012)

- that is horrible.  How old are your kids (sorry if you mentioned that before).  Hard way to learn a life lesson.  So are you still bringing the goat kids home?  Is the seller giving you a refund.  I think she should give you pretty hefty refund as now you will have bottle babies on your hands.  Do you really want twin bucklings?  I don't remember your reason for getting goats.  Milk, Food, pets, ec.

Just my two cents.

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## elevan (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 29, 2012)




----------



## PotterWatch (Feb 29, 2012)

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> - that is horrible.  How old are your kids (sorry if you mentioned that before).  Hard way to learn a life lesson.  So are you still bringing the goat kids home?  Is the seller giving you a refund.  I think she should give you pretty hefty refund as now you will have bottle babies on your hands.  Do you really want twin bucklings?  I don't remember your reason for getting goats.  Milk, Food, pets, ec.
> 
> Just my two cents.
> 
> So sorry for your loss.


My kids are 10 and 11.  My 10yo is definitely going to take it hard.  He is very sensitive and was crying yesterday when we were there.  I'm not looking forward to telling him (they were asleep by the time I found out).  I don't know what is going to happen yet.  I definitely did not want bottle babies, especially bucklings, as we got goats for milk.  I know that there is that risk with any birth, but this really stinks!  The breeder did say at one point yesterday that if the doe died, she would give us a refund or let us choose another doe.  I'm not sure if she really meant it or not since after that she kept emphasizing how we had already purchased the doe and she was completely ours.  I don't know yet what the vet bill will be either.  I'll have to call her today to find out what is going to happen now.  What a mess.


----------



## beckyburkheart (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm so very very sorry to hear this news.


----------



## mama24 (Feb 29, 2012)

That sucks. I have a local friend who lost her favorite doeling a couple weeks ago due to a large kid that just wouldn't come out.


----------



## beckyburkheart (Feb 29, 2012)

is this common?  we have lost one kid this year, our smallest doe had a HUGE baby.  it's head was back. ...we managed to get it out and she seems like she might be ok, but it was a horrible experience.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 29, 2012)

PotterWatch said:
			
		

> ThreeBoysChicks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a really tough situation for both of you to be in.  Our policy with sold kids that are still under our care, Is they are just that, under our care so they are still our responsibility and I offer a full refund or an exchange if something happens to one of them. Once they get on your truck, and go home with you, then they are your responsibility.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Feb 29, 2012)

Oh wow.  That is a very sticky situation.  So you paid for her but with the understanding that you would take ownership after she delivered.  So technically the goat was in her care.  She is the experienced owner and should have noticed the signs.  I am sorry you have to deal with this.  Not a fun way to be a goat owner.

Do you have to pay the vet bills?

And most importantly, I feel so sorry for your boys.


----------



## PotterWatch (Feb 29, 2012)

We kind of feel the same way, that she was under the care of the breeder and so the breeder should honor her offer of a refund or another doe.  She was very upset about the doe and felt awful that she hadn't noticed something was wrong.  I'm sure it will all work out in the end...


----------



## KinderKorner (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm so sorry. 

I lost one of my favorite does on thanksgiving to almost this exact problem so I know what your going through. 

The only bright side to this is that you had not taken her home yet and got even more attached then felt like it was your fault. 

At least you know that you and the breeder tried your best, and if the kid was poked through her insides there is no way you could have saved her.

I hope the breeder is responsible and works something out with you. I have been following your posts, and I know how excited you were.

Hopefully she will let you pick another doe or at least a doeling. 

Again, so sorry.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 29, 2012)

PotterWatch said:
			
		

> We kind of feel the same way, that she was under the care of the breeder and so the breeder should honor her offer of a refund or another doe.  She was very upset about the doe and felt awful that she hadn't noticed something was wrong.  I'm sure it will all work out in the end...


I am sure the breeder will work something out with you that is fair, She is probably as disappointed as you and frustrated at herself for not noticing sooner. But these things can happen, and she is right about some does having a few contractions after they are done delivering. And if the doe was eating and tending to her kids, she may not have shown the normal signs of distress from a stuck kid.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 29, 2012)

I am so so sorry.


----------



## CrazyChickenLady (Feb 29, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss.    Although it is sad, it happened for a reason. There could end up being a different goat that you buy and just fall in love with, if this tragedy hadn't of happened, you may have never gotten the goat of your dreams. Just hang in there. Everythings going to be fine.


----------



## PotterWatch (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your support!  It looks like we will be paying the vet bill for yesterday and bringing home the two boys as bottle babies.  She is going to give us another doe, but we don't know which one yet.  I just hope there isn't an issue with which doe she wants to give us.  I just want to make sure I get one that still has quite a few breeding years left and will hopefully be in milk soon if she isn't now.  I know it will all work out but I'm really anxious about having bottle babies as we have never done that before.


----------



## PattySh (Feb 29, 2012)

Very sorry to hear about your sad outcome. I was  happy to read  the breeder offered another doe. Those little bucklings are adorable, I hope they thrive.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 1, 2012)

Those are some beautiful kids.


----------



## Missy (Mar 1, 2012)

Sorry for your loss I hope you get what you are looking for from the breeder.


----------



## dragonmorgan (Mar 1, 2012)

Sorry for your loss. I hate that things didnt turn out like you had hoped but at least the breeder is gonna give u another doe (hopefully of the same quality as the one you lost) if this doe is in milk would she adopt the bucklings and feed them? That might make it a lil easier on u at least.


----------

